# Throttlsetop undervolt values are cleared after shutdown, but stay after restart.



## XxXCoDeRxXx (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello Everyone, 
I have a laptop with an I7-9750H and I undervolted it to -125mV to both cache and core. I click on Save voltages immediately(in performance profile) and also created a task in task scheduler to make it start up with windows(and it does start up), but still to no avail. Please help.
Also as the title says the undervolt values are still there in throttlestop after restart. In case you were wondering if the undervolt applies, the answer to that is yes it does. Voltage ID in throttlestop drops from .96 to .80(while watching a youtube video or playing a game, any application that requires a lot of cpu resources.) volts also it stays relatively cooler so maybe another sign that it applies.Is there any small setting that I have enable that I have missed out?
Also Attaching a few pictures for a clearer description.The first image depicts the image , second with undervolt applied and third FIVR page after shutdown. I have given the undervolt in performance tab only.










Thanks for the help in Advance


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 17, 2021)

It only shows "save voltages immediately" for CPU Cache, not Core.


----------



## XxXCoDeRxXx (Mar 17, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> It only shows "save voltages immediately" for CPU Cache, not Core.


It shows for the core too actually.


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 17, 2021)

Your screenshot shows that you did not set an offset voltage for the Core.
You have to check the Unlock box for both the core and the cache.







XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> Voltage ID in throttlestop drops from .96 to .80


Do not look at the VID voltage to judge if your undervolt is working or not. Look in the FIVR monitoring table under the Offset voltage column. You should see your offset undervolt in that column. Your screenshot shows +0.0000 in that column so something is not right. Move the offset slider to make a change. Press the Apply button and watch that column in the monitoring table. Make sure you do not have multiple programs running on your computer that are all trying to change the voltage. Do not run Intel XTU and ThrottleStop at the same time. Use one program or the other to avoid confusion.

When you are using ThrottleStop, after you get everything setup and your computer has been tested and is running stable, you will need to add ThrottleStop to your Windows startup sequence using the Task Scheduler. Until you are ready to do that, you will need to start ThrottleStop each time you start your computer.

Why is Disable Turbo checked? Do you want your computer to run slow?


----------



## XxXCoDeRxXx (Apr 16, 2021)

Well........First of all I am sorry for not replying.......I literally tried everything but ummm it wasn't ready to work so I just gave up(specially by seeing that in other pc's it works perfectly so I though its a problem with my pc so it can't be fixed).
So here is the actual reply
Hey UncleWebb
So I think so you already know about my issue , if you forgot the issue is basically that Throttlestop starts up everytime at boot but the FIVR values are gone
I downloaded the previous version i.e. throttlestop 9.2 to see if that can correct the problem
I opened up the .ini file a saw that the voltages were not even being saved in the INI file
here is the link to the image - 



http://imgur.com/a/fYyzd1r

what do you think?
(Actually also  jus saying in throttlestop 9.3 there was no dedicated code to fivr voltages in the .ini file of throttlestop 9.3 idk why it might be a bug in my system)


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 16, 2021)

That shows that your voltages are being saved.



XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> ThrottleStop starts up every time at boot but the FIVR values are gone


Here is the option that controls whether your voltages will be saved to the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file.





If you check that option, your voltages will be saved so the next time you start ThrottleStop, it will use those voltages.

You need to completely start over. Exit ThrottleStop and delete the folder it is in. Completely shut down your computer. When you boot back up, download and use ThrottleStop 9.3.

Run it and then open the FIVR window. Check the Unlock Adjustable Voltage option, set the Offset voltage to -100 mV, press the Apply button and then have a look at the monitoring table in the top right corner. The offset voltage you just set should show up in the Offset column of the monitoring table.

In the FIVR Control section of the FIVR window, click on the CPU Cache radio button and do the exact same thing.  Check the Unlock Adjustable Voltage option, set an Offset voltage of -100 mV, press the Apply button and then have a look at the monitoring table in the top right corner.

This works for everyone else so it should work for you. If you can see both of your offset voltages in the FIVR monitoring table, select the OK - Save voltages immediately radio button, press OK and ThrottleStop should save your voltages for future use. Exit ThrottleStop and restart it. Do you see the same voltages in the monitoring table?

Do not open the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file while ThrottleStop is running. This can interfere with your settings being saved. There is no need to look in that file or to manually edit that file. If you are going to look in that file, exit ThrottleStop first.


----------



## XxXCoDeRxXx (Apr 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> View attachment 196968
> 
> That shows that your voltages are being saved.
> 
> ...


hmmm....................it very surprisingly worked today(wow!), Tried exiting throttlestop and starting it again and it works...............just that sometimes I have to do it more than once because it doesn't apply sometimes(idk why)..............also works after rebooting I think so after my second issue is solved It will be perfect.
Also was getting some BSOD's today researching into that.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 16, 2021)

XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> getting some BSOD's


That means your undervolt settings are too aggressive. Your CPU needs more voltage. It should never BSOD.



XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> sometimes I have to do it more than once


You should never have to do it more than once. Follow the above procedure and the voltages will be applied consistently the first time and every time after that. Your first screenshots seemed to show a shotgun approach where you were just randomly clicking on things. You need to be methodical when making adjustments. Good luck.

Here is a guide that shows the correct way to add ThrottleStop to your Windows startup sequence using the Task Scheduler.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com


----------



## XxXCoDeRxXx (Apr 20, 2021)

hello UncleWebb, Recently I downloaded Throttlestop 8.70.6 and the INI file was like this(no deoted code to FIVR voltages) - 
Can I know why?






I have clicked on SAVE VOLTAGES IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 20, 2021)

XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> I have clicked on SAVE VOLTAGES IMMEDIATELY.


Did you press the OK button? 



XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> I downloaded ThrottleStop 8.70.6


Why? I just tested this in ThrottleStop 9.3 and this works correctly. It probably works correctly in TS 8.70.6 too as long as you press the OK button. If you press the *X* close gadget in the top right corner of the FIVR window, this tells the program to exit that window without saving any changes. I followed the Windows style guide. That is how programs written for Windows are supposed to work.


----------



## XxXCoDeRxXx (Apr 20, 2021)

Yep realized that today................I gave up 8.70.6 and 9.0 to once again settle on 9.2. I clicked on Save Voltages Immediately and pressed ok. Then Shutdown. When I turn it on again the undervolt is still there(finally!!!!!!!!)
Thank you UncleWebb for all the help you've offered.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 20, 2021)

XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> settle on 9.2


Why settle on 9.2 when 9.3 is available? Is there anything special about 9.2 or anything you do not like about 9.3?

With each release, I try to improve things. Lots of minor things that are never documented.


----------



## XxXCoDeRxXx (Apr 20, 2021)

Yeah uncleWebb I do know that(And I really appreciate the work you are doing keep up the good work!)..............I am not settling on 9.2 due to lack of features or anything if fact most of the times features that I use are only basic settings like Turbo control, EPP control , Voltage regulation and turbo ratio limits and Power limits except that I havent touched a thing.

The thing is after a long time the undervolt settings have actually worked for me(it took me so much time to realize Just pressing one button OK could solve my problem).........and I am happy with it,I came here after a lot of testing so why change when everything is working alright? It will prob work on 9.3 too but I dont really wanna test it out since everything is working perfectly.

Once again I thank you for making such a good software especially when dell sold a room heater to me.

Also may I ask what is the BCLK setting in 9.2 that was removed in 9.3?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 20, 2021)

XxXCoDeRxXx said:


> what is the BCLK setting in 9.2 that was removed in 9.3


The BCLK button is used to recalculate the BCLK MHz. Some monitoring programs constantly recalculate the BCLK but this is usually not very accurate. You can read the BCLK from modern CPUs but that is not very accurate either. I found the most accurate way to determine the BCLK is to put a brief load on the CPU so the BCLK reading is very accurate and consistent. This allows accuracy to 4 digits after the decimal point. I am OCD. I like accuracy like that.





With newer versions of ThrottleStop, click on the FID heading. Pushing the FID button does the same thing that pushing the BCLK button used to do. It quickly loads the CPU and recalculates the BCLK. Pushing the other headings have some new features too. I guess you will have to upgrade to find out what those other heading buttons do.


----------

